# LGB and Bachman question



## boiler747 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have all LGB rolling stock but I am looking at purchasing a Bachman flat car online. Does the Bachman cars come with hook and loop couplers and are they compatible with LGB hook and loop couplers?

Any help is appreciated.
Michael


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS. 

If the flat car is a Big Hauler model, it should come with hook and loop, BUT if it is used, the seller may have changed the couplers to something else. You should ask the seller what couplers it has. The photos may not represent the actual car being sold also, so you need to ask. The Spectrum Series will have knuckle couplers.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Generally you can swap out couplers on LGB and Bachmann with ease. Half the time you can barely tell the difference between the hook and loop couplers from both, and both mount with the same screws in the same holes on the tongue of the trucks.

Buy a group of hook and loops, maybe some springs if need be, unless you get the sort with the straight plastic rods acting as a spring. If you want, you could even put knuckles on the LGB stuff.


----------



## boiler747 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you all for responding to my question. I will be sure that the car I purchase also has the hook and loop couplers with it before I purchase it or I may have some hook and loop couplers laying around here somewhere. At this time I do not want to change all my rolling stock to knuckle couplers.


----------



## boiler747 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well I got my Bachmann flat car with a donkey engine load. I was able to switch out the couplers fairly easily. The hook and loop couplers had to be mounted to the body no way to connect them to the trucks that came with the car. I will try and attach a picture to this post.
Michael

Well the picture did not work.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

"At this time I do not want to change all my rolling stock to knuckle couplers."

You can start adding knuckle couplers to new cars as you get them. To use them in your train fix up a car with a knuckle coupler on one end and a hook and loop on the other. This is called an "idler car"

The D&RGW used idler cars between Alamosa and Antonito when they had trains with standard gauge and narrow gauge freight cars in the consist.

Chuck


----------

